# Where is the best place in the US and why?



## ShaunMcGowan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm a webtrepreneur, which means I buy domain names and either flip them or develop them in to functioning businesses.

This means I can do my job anywhere.

I want to move to the US, I'm 26, and want to get involved and live the "American" way of life for a few months.

Everyone always says New York, but I'll know I will get there one day, I want to live the American way of life which I'm not sure is as possible in New York due to the large International community, much like London (where I have lived), so without going to the Midwest, where is a great place to live...

Key prerequisites for me is only an internet connection!

Suggest and reason why please!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Webtrepreneur or not, you're going to have a significant problem securing a working visa for the US. (And really now, can you actually get involved in the American way of life without paying taxes and rent and all those other fun things?)

But, apart from the visa issue, I'd recommend a large university town - unfortunately, this usually means somewhere in the Midwest, but not always. Even if you're not a student at the university, the large college towns are a source of plenty to do (concerts, events, etc.). Austin, Texas is both a university town and a high tech center, so maybe that would suit you without being in the Midwest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ShaunMcGowan (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Bev.

Austin could be good.

I will not require a visa as I only plan to stay for 3 months before going to use my Canada Visa (1 year) and will make some trips back to the US (holidays) during that time.

I will have my own work with me so as far as the US is concerned I will not need a work visa.

Say I do like the MidWest, what are my options?

Uni Town idea sounds good, didn't think of that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ShaunMcGowan said:


> Thanks Bev.
> 
> Austin could be good.
> 
> ...


As far as university towns go, look into any of the "Big Ten" schools. My own preference (because I went there) is Bloomington, Indiana, home to Indiana University. But Champaign-Urbana, Illinois (University of Illinois), Lafayette, Indiana (Purdue) or others are possibilities. Chicago can be a real fun place, too - and Northwestern University is nearby - if you prefer a Big City atmosphere.

Or you could head west - Santa Clara, California or the ever-popular Berzerkly, California. Portland, Oregon is a weird town you might enjoy, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - why do you say Portland, OR is weird? High unemployment rate as it was on its way to become Sili Valley of the 21st century. Otherwise - open people, close to CA and CA, mild climate. But not the Midwest.

Take a road map and chart a route from Chicago. A leisurely trip will show you a lot of what is between the two coasts.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - why do you say Portland, OR is weird? High unemployment rate as it was on its way to become Sili Valley of the 21st century. Otherwise - open people, close to CA and CA, mild climate. But not the Midwest.


Just read an article (online somewhere, though I can't find it for the life of me) about Portland being rather proud of its "weird" reputation. Very progressive on things like recycling, public transport (apparently transport in the city center is free), no longer overly defensive about the invasion by Californians. It sounds like a great place to live, but hardly "typical" of the American experience as our OP is seeking.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just read an article (online somewhere, though I can't find it for the life of me) about Portland being rather proud of its "weird" reputation. Very progressive on things like recycling, public transport (apparently transport in the city center is free), no longer overly defensive about the invasion by Californians. It sounds like a great place to live, but hardly "typical" of the American experience as our OP is seeking.
> Cheers,
> Bev


What is "typical"? We lived in WA and AL and a few states inbetween. Every place had its peculiar way of doing business, expected behavior, food, climate - you name it. We drove from Baltimore to Seattle one summer. It was interesting to say the least.

Please do not californicate Oregon:>)


----------



## ShaunMcGowan (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok...

So after some research I'd probably fly to LAX and then rent a car and take the month to drive up to Seattle.

Seattle is pretty cheap, downtown 1 bedroom, 1 bath is around $600USD per month unfurnished and I can hire furniture for around $200 a month - so $800USD which is cheaper than what I am paying now even allowing for exchange rate.

A couple of further questions re Seattle:
Will I require a car if I live with a few miles of the city centre?
If I was to grab a coffee in the morning, lunch, dinner and a couple of beers in the evening, what should I budget for?

Any other first hand experiences of Seattle?

Seattle is a good option as it's close to Canada where I get a 12 month Visa.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

As somebody who lives in Portland and has also traveled around a lot, I can say you would like Portland... but during the late Spring, Summer, and early Fall months only. It rains a lot here, sometimes daily for a month (seriously), but the Summers are the most perfect place anywhere. If you are tech savvy, Portland, Seattle, or Vancouver BC would be a good fit. And close to downtown Portland is the best. Rent is cheaper on the Eastside and has lots of cool shops, old houses, and a hip vibe.

As for Portland being weird; there is an advertising campaign about "Keep Portland Weird," but it is not much weirder than anywhere else I have traveled.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ShaunMcGowan said:


> Ok...
> 
> So after some research I'd probably fly to LAX and then rent a car and take the month to drive up to Seattle.
> 
> ...


You may be better off with an extended stay hotel. 200/mo may be the rental. What about deposit and breach of contract as they normally run 12 months?
Unless you plan to limit your life to a few city blocks you will need transportation.
Your budget depends on your expectations. You can grab fast food breakfast for a few bucks or spend 20$ at a trendy place.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Portland and Seattle have lots of short term rentals for furnished condos, and such. Check craigslist. Both Portland and Seattle have excellent mass transportation options. The only other transportation you might need is a bicycle.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

You want to move to Chicago..Its got EVERYTHING and the people are real..No pretense..Why is everybody on little college towns? What do they have? Nothing..Chicago has the best food, the best clubs, and restaurants, the best music, the best sports, the best arts, the best museums, the best mass transit, the city of big shoulders has the best of everything


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

PDXnative said:


> Portland and Seattle have lots of short term rentals for furnished condos, and such. Check craigslist. Both Portland and Seattle have excellent mass transportation options. The only other transportation you might need is a bicycle.


Depressing


----------

